

The Age of Facebook - blackswan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/25/the-age-of-facebook/

======
arihant
The article "The Age of Facebook" is retweeted more than a 1000 times and
'Liked' just about 150. Ironic.

------
iamwil
So how come it's not called the Age of Apple? Apple has done just as much to
change our culture and dominate tech thought in the last couple of years.

Is it that we're not bullish on Apple anymore and are pushing facebook?

It'd be interesting to see where facebook falls flat. If Foursquare doesn't
get brought out, I'm guessing it's in the mobile location space.

~~~
mapleoin
I think Facebook has touched the lives of a lot more people than Apple. My mom
doesn't know what Apple is, but she has a Facebook account. Also, Apple
products are expensive, Facebook is free.

~~~
naner
Well it doesn't cost any money to join but I wouldn't say it is free. You are
agreeing to forfeit a lot of personal info by participating.

------
asimjalis
My Facebook problem: Whenever I go on their site I get a terrible Facebook
headache. It's like being in a loud restaurant, a packed mall, and a crowded
amusement park at the same time.

~~~
check123
As for me, I feel like its one big orgie going on.

~~~
spitfire
You have more interesting friends than the rest of us.

------
Tichy
Why are all the unfun things making it big? By unfun I mean being at the mercy
of megacorps (Apple, Facebook, Google). So we had a couple of good years with
the internet and individuality, and now it is supposed to be all over?

Is this because of the innate herd nature of the human race, that is, people
just like being told what to do?

~~~
alexro
The masses prefer the easiest way to have fun. Drugs, alcohol, unhealthy sex
are all dangerous but ... fun.

And maintaining independence takes a lot of effort, which isn't fun.

------
rthomas6
So which is it? A Ponzi scheme or a brilliant business model?

~~~
ElbertF
A brilliant Ponzi business scheme model.

------
allmothers
Ask to anybody its really the Age of Facebook now.

